# Timex Tx



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anyone seen the new range of Timex TX watches? They claim to be Italian designed and made of German components, however they are designed for the American market. Look quite interesting, however the dials are a little cluttered for my liking.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

P.T. said:


> Has anyone seen the new range of Timex TX watches? They claim to be Italian designed and made of German components, however they are designed for the American market. Look quite interesting, however the dials are a little cluttered for my liking.


Yes seen the TXs - look nice. Think I have a link if you want it.


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, I had a quick google and found the website. A bit too much going on for my tastes - too much on the dial and I find I can't tell the time!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the 700 series look ok depending on the price - any prices?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

They are out on Ebay now, starting at around $400.00.

The TX has 4 quartz "engines" inside, all developed in Germany. The styling is of course a matter of taste, but from what I have heard they look far better "live" than on the pics. They are BIG watches though, at around 43-46-mm. In my opinion they look quite the business with a design all of their own that sets it slightly apart from your everyday, mainstream watch.


----------

